# Documentary



## leenevitt (May 11, 2010)

Thought you might be interested in a little documentary filmed around me and my diabetes....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zjnaQA-Exak

lee


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2010)

really interesting - thanks. you sound as if you might be from the midlands originally??


----------



## SilentAssassin1642 (May 11, 2010)

Absolutely fantastic!!!


----------



## am64 (May 11, 2010)

just watched it excellently produced ...wow awesome i will try and post link on my facebook xx absolutely Brilliant x


----------



## leenevitt (May 11, 2010)

yeah i am... still got the accent lol!


----------



## leenevitt (May 11, 2010)

**

thank you so much xx


----------



## am64 (May 11, 2010)

i am going to bump this aswell as folks take the 10 mins to watch ...its excellent x


----------



## bev (May 11, 2010)

I tried to watch it but couldnt get the sound working - any ideas?Bev


----------



## am64 (May 11, 2010)

bev said:


> I tried to watch it but couldnt get the sound working - any ideas?Bev



mute button on you tube or your own computer ?


----------



## bev (May 11, 2010)

am64 said:


> mute button on you tube or your own computer ?



I asked daughter to check for me - she doesnt know whats wrong.Bev


----------



## Northerner (May 11, 2010)

I'm so frustrated at the moment because my connection has been slow for days and I can't watch anything on You tube without it pausing every few seconds! Looking forward to watching it when speed improves Lee!


----------



## shiv (May 11, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I'm so frustrated at the moment because my connection has been slow for days and I can't watch anything on You tube without it pausing every few seconds! Looking forward to watching it when speed improves Lee!



that was the excuse he used about my vlog lee, don't take it personally!!


----------



## Sugarbum (May 11, 2010)

Wow, a very courageous video Lee. I really enjoyed it and it brought a tear to my eye when you had see that article about the artificial pancreas.

Well done, and great photography by the way.


----------



## am64 (May 11, 2010)

bumping again ...this is fab and sugar it brought a tear to my eye too x


----------



## leenevitt (May 11, 2010)

thanks am.... so pleased its going down well... the girls who did it were just amazing...keep bumping.. diabetes uk like it too spoke to the press office today and they are doing a press release about it.... the main reason is to try and raise awareness... so please anyone pass it onto anyone and everyone... 
thanks again everyone....


----------



## Northerner (May 12, 2010)

Finally managed to watch by getting it to download in the background! Lee, any help you need in promoting your challenge, we're right behind you  Terrific video, kudos to all involved.


----------



## leenevitt (May 12, 2010)

*promotion*

hey... any help promoting the challenge would be amazing... you got any ideas ...
glad you liked the vid.... the girls did a great Job ..


----------



## am64 (May 12, 2010)

bump...if you missed this ...take the 10 mins to watch its well worth it !


----------



## sofaraway (May 12, 2010)

Thanks for posting Lee, very good will be passing it on to a couple fo people i think will be interested. Good luck with the fundraising


----------



## leenevitt (May 12, 2010)

*Dvd*

if anyone wants a copy of the actual dvd then message me your address and i will send you a copy xx


----------



## annaspanna80 (May 12, 2010)

Hey Lee - that was awesome. Thank you for sharing it. x


----------



## topcat123 (May 12, 2010)

that was brill thank you for sharing


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

*thank you*

thank you all so much for your feedback really appreciated... please pass the link on if you can..;0


----------



## ilovekandi (May 13, 2010)

Well done mate x

Really enjoyed watching, did well up a bit hehe. 
Will pass it on.


----------



## MIsmail (May 13, 2010)

Superb. 

Totally with you on the white-red analogy.

Not many seem to understand. I don't look disabled and peope underestimate the challenges we go through, simply becasue they can't feel or see it.

Had to ask: Any chance of more?


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

hey Mismall.. thanks for watching... chance of more??.....


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

we want another episode lee ! has it been entered for any awards ?


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

*awards*

erm no noit any awards.. unless you can think of any the girls who did it deserve something x... and i was thinking of doing one for after the challenge....


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

leenevitt said:


> erm no noit any awards.. unless you can think of any the girls who did it deserve something x... and i was thinking of doing one for after the challenge....



i am sure it could be shown at some of those film festival thingys next time i see my mate the film maker i will ask her x


----------



## Emmal31 (May 13, 2010)

Just watched it I thought it was brilliant, I will be posting it to my facebook page hopefully some more people will watch it  x


----------



## squidge63 (May 13, 2010)

Excellent video Lee and your photos are amazing.. will post link on my Facebook page


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

*emma31*

brilliant thanks emma... whats your add...if you dont mind me asking... i have a little group too....


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

thank you squidge xxx can i add you?xx


----------



## Emmal31 (May 13, 2010)

leenevitt said:


> brilliant thanks emma... whats your add...if you dont mind me asking... i have a little group too....



I've just added you


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

would it be able to go on here under the useful links bit does anyone know? x


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2010)

leenevitt said:


> would it be able to go on here under the useful links bit does anyone know? x



I was just going to suggest that Lee! I'll do it now for you


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

brill thanks alan..


----------



## squidge63 (May 13, 2010)

leenevitt said:


> thank you squidge xxx can i add you?xx



Yep already accepted..


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

hey Lee just had a thought ...whos your contact at DUK ...bet Joe would post it up on the DUK Fb .....Joe are you reading by any chance ...


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

yeah i have been trying to get them to do it....


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

leenevitt said:


> yeah i have been trying to get them to do it....



any response ??


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

well he said he was gping to... but havent yet....;(


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

leenevitt said:


> well he said he was gping to... but havent yet....;(



was that Joe ??


----------



## Northerner (May 13, 2010)

I've just tweeted it, hopefully get a few more views!  I'll email Joe tomorrow and see if he will tweet/FB/MySpace/Bebo it!


----------



## leenevitt (May 13, 2010)

brilliant!!! thanks mate !!


----------



## am64 (May 13, 2010)

Northerner said:


> I've just tweeted it, hopefully get a few more views!  I'll email Joe tomorrow and see if he will tweet/FB/MySpace/Bebo it!



your getting very skilled at the social networking impressive ! get joe on the case !!!


----------



## leenevitt (May 14, 2010)

*copies*

anyone want a copy..


----------



## leenevitt (May 15, 2010)

*hey*

bumping away..


----------



## HelenM (May 15, 2010)

I've just watched it. Certainly made me think about my own reaction to younger people on mobility scooters. Thankyou.

I think you must live very near my parents, some of the locations are within a mile or so of their house. I'll look out for you when I visit.


----------



## leenevitt (May 15, 2010)

i am in southbourne.... you will always see me out n about..


----------



## muddlethru (May 15, 2010)

Absolutely brilliant Lee have to admit I had a wee bitty tear in my eye. Have put it on Facebook. Know what you mean about photogrphy as you can loose yourself in it. I love taking pics though not all that great at it . Kinda found it late in life but it's great fun. All good wishes to you Lee, just keep hanging in there.


----------



## leenevitt (May 15, 2010)

thanks muddlethru... glad you liked it.. tried to be as honest as possible... thanks for sharing it too.. hope your well.. x.. oh if wanna see some more photos you can add me on facebook lee nevitt ,...


----------



## Patricia (May 15, 2010)

Just watched this Lee - the production values are amazing! What a great job. A tear from me too at the AP bit....more than anything, it makes the *weight* of dealing with this condition so clear, the sheer effort. And when AP comes... Well bring on the day indeed. Our hearts will be lighter. 

Anyway. Well done you. Hang in there. X


----------



## leenevitt (May 15, 2010)

thanks for taking the time to watch it and reply... really much appreciated i will pass on your comments to the students who made it all possible xx


----------



## bex123 (May 15, 2010)

have shared on fb


----------



## leenevitt (May 15, 2010)

brilliant thanks bex xx


----------



## lawlessd (May 16, 2010)

Hi Lee

Just watched your vid,  proper 10/10 mate.

Only had D1 for about 18 months, so been pretty intense period.  U mention at the end if this helps one person u'd be pleased.   Well its defo helped me.

Hats off to u.   I reckon u might have to bow to popular demand and bring out another!!

Thanks

Dave


----------



## leenevitt (May 16, 2010)

hey lawlessd well.. i must say you have brought a tear to my eye... thank you so much for you comment.... i tried to be as honest as i could... there were about 8 hours of film shot and the guys cut it into 10 mins...!!... i hope your having a good day..... feel free to pass it on...
thanks again x
lee


----------



## leenevitt (May 17, 2010)

*MY blog*

Thought you might be interested in my blog too... the documentary came bout because of it... 

http://diabetes-and-neuropathy.blogspot.com/

thanks lee


----------



## leenevitt (May 17, 2010)

*Challenge Update*

Hi guys...

My beautiful friend Claudia has done a little video to... she will be doing the challenge with me on the 19th of June..

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WprOV4i23w4

thanks for watching x


----------



## leenevitt (May 17, 2010)

*thankyou*

thanks everyone for your support so far... please carry on passing it around i really thing more people should see it..


----------



## rachelha (May 17, 2010)

Hi Lee

just watched yours and Claudia's videos. Both fantastic.  I hope the challenge goes well on 19th June


----------



## leenevitt (May 17, 2010)

*Diabetes challenge sponser*

here is the link to sponser claudia and i...

http://www.diabeteschallenge.org.uk/challenge/leenevitt-dontsufferinsilence

thanks guys x


----------



## leenevitt (May 18, 2010)

*documentary made the main story on diabetes uk site*

guys we made it as the main story on diabetes uk website..

http://www.diabetes.org.uk/

chuffed!!!!


----------



## leenevitt (May 19, 2010)

*pass it around*

i have had such an amazing response about the doc so far... diabetes uk site on facebook has it on there and the comments just show that something like this has been needed for a long time.... please pass it on.... anyone have any ideas or contacts about getting this even more exposure?/

hope you are well

lee
x


----------



## am64 (May 19, 2010)

local radio....local tv ??? let me know if you need any hassling emails doing !!


----------



## leenevitt (May 19, 2010)

yes all of the above!!... i know diabates uk are doing another press release... but any and all "hassle" is great... anyone you can think of... media wise... they can never have enough info.. i have  press release as well i can forward to you... but it does not inculde the doc.. just the challenge....
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## leenevitt (May 19, 2010)

*Blog*

http://diabetes-and-neuropathy.blogspot.com/

here is a link to my blog if you would like to take a look ..


----------



## leenevitt (May 20, 2010)

bumping for any new visitors


----------



## leenevitt (May 21, 2010)

*some of you were talking about neuropathy*

thought you might find the documentary of interest...

lee


----------



## leenevitt (May 23, 2010)

*How would you explain a hypo?*

interested on how fellow diabetics would explain a hypo....


----------



## leenevitt (May 25, 2010)

*poster*

here is a link for the poster... please print off and put around your work and anywhere else you like..;
)www.headrushdesign.co.uk/charityride/postera4.pdf


----------



## am64 (May 25, 2010)

good one lee ....any news on the wheelchair yet ??


----------



## leenevitt (Jun 2, 2010)

*incase no-one has seen it*

here is a documentary on m diabetes .....


----------



## Jules001 (Jun 9, 2010)

Hi Lee

I am just wondering wether you get Disablity Living.. I'll tel ya why I applied for it and the turned me down, I have since sent them covering letters from the doctors and consultants and I have got to got to a tribunal to get there out come of my disabilty... Like you I use a wheelchair and a walking stick but they didnt seem to be bothered.... Can you help me out with this pleae

Cheers
Jules


----------

